# PTS defecating on me



## Iguana (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey everyone, 
kind of an embarrassing topic, but i'm having some trouble with my pink tounge skink defecating on me. 
It happens about 10-15 after I get him out of his tank for gentle handling, then he'll climb onto my shirt and just let loose. Happens about 50% of the time.

Is it that he's anxious? He seems pretty relaxed except for occasionally being jittery and moody. More than happy to sit on me and chill, and I don't mind that, until he defecates all over me. 

Is this normal? Anyone have any ideas on how to stop this behavior? 
I'd prefer that he doesn't crap on me, but maybe he just doesn't like doing it in his tank?

any advice or information is appreciated, 
thanks


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Oct 24, 2017)

what you have here is a civilized reptillian, in which it has come to think you're a toilet. there's no way to stop this behavior and he will likely use you as a toilet for the rest of his life.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 24, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> what you have here is a civilized reptillian, in which it has come to think you're a toilet. there's no way to stop this behavior and he will likely use you as a toilet for the rest of his life.



ah heck, was hoping he might grow out of being a brat


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 24, 2017)

I was going to write something that could have been miss interpreted if it wasn't taken with a sense of humour so I might just walk on by this one.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Oct 24, 2017)

You know, most reptiles can never be toilet trained, so you should try and wear a shirt with an image of a toilet on it.  If it works, great! If it doesn't you will be furthering your animal's education towards what the big bowl of water is for.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 24, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> You know, most reptiles can never be toilet trained, so you should try and wear a shirt with an image of a toilet on it.  If it works, great! If it doesn't you will be furthering your animal's education towards what the big bowl of water is for.



If only he was heavy enough to push the flush button!


----------



## SpottedPythons (Oct 25, 2017)

Iguana said:


> If only he was heavy enough to push the flush button!


Get one of those sensor thingies.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 25, 2017)

On a serious note, have you tried to change your handling methods? What's the length of time between him eating, and your handling? Try getting him out, and after a bit, put him down on some paper towel.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Oct 25, 2017)

Or maybe it's stress related - I've seen lizards that will just refuse to be handled for over a certain time frame, which in your case seems to be 10 - 15 minutes. Or try putting him back at the time he normally starts defecating on you, let him do his thing, then continue handling him.


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 25, 2017)

One of mine defecates as a defence mechanism every time I handle her.... but she hates people and will actively bite and lunge at you too.. needless to say, she is only handled when absolutely necessary.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 25, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> On a serious note, have you tried to change your handling methods? What's the length of time between him eating, and your handling? Try getting him out, and after a bit, put him down on some paper towel.



I make sure to handle him very gently, most of the time he just sits on my hand or shoulder. I don't notice him acting stressed 90% of the time but sometimes he gets a spook and gets kinda skittish. I'll also feed him halfway through his time out, otherwise he'll sometimes ignore it if he's in his tank. I'll try the paper towel thing next time 



SpottedPythons said:


> Or maybe it's stress related - I've seen lizards that will just refuse to be handled for over a certain time frame, which in your case seems to be 10 - 15 minutes. Or try putting him back at the time he normally starts defecating on you, let him do his thing, then continue handling him.



I try to catch it in time but I haven't yet learned the signs of him about to go, he goes still but he's pretty still, usually anyway. He just seems reluctant to do it in his tank lol


----------



## Scutellatus (Oct 25, 2017)

Is the feeding before or after he relieves himself? If it is before then that may be the precursor to him defecating.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 25, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Is the feeding before or after he relieves himself? If it is before then that may be the precursor to him defecating.



Always after, unless he doesn't eat, like yesterday.


----------

